# Brazilian cities, beyond the state capitals and the coast



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

In this new page I can show more cities...

:cheers:


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

After showing several cities of the Northeast Region in the first page, now I will show the first city that is not in the Northeast (as you know, Brazil is officialy divided into five big regions: South Region, Southeast Region, Central-West Region, North Region and Northeast Region).


I will show a city called *Rondonopolis*, with *202,309* inhabitants, in the state of *Mato Grosso*, in the *Central-West Region* of Brazil.


Rondonopolis is the third largest city in Mato Grosso, after Cuiabá, the state capital, and Varzea Grande, in the metro area of Cuiabá. So Rondonopolis is the largest city in the "interior" of Mato Grosso (cities in the metro area of the state capital are not considered to be "interior" - none of the cities shown in this thread so far are located in the metro area of any state capital)


Location of Rondonopolis in the state of Mato Grosso:












Night view of Rondonopolis:









credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1531877



Day time view:









credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1075847











credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1075847










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1075847



A shopping mall:









credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1075847










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1075847











credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1075847










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1075847










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1075847



Those were pictures of Rondonopolis...


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

The Brazilian states are usually divided into "capital", "litoral" and "interior".


The "capital" is the capital city of the state and the cities in its metropolitan area. There is not a single state in Brazil where the state capital is not the largest city in the state. In ALL the 26 states, the largest city is the state capital, with no exception.

The "litoral" is the coastal area of the state (only in the states that have a coast, of course!)

The "interior" is the rest of the state, the areas that are not in the coast and also not in the metro area of the state capital.



In this thread, I want to show a lot of "cidades do interior" ("cidade" in Brazil means both "city" and "town").

More "interior do Brasil" to come soon!


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

One more city from the Central-West Region...

*Rio Verde* is a city with *176,502* inhabitants in the state of *Goias*, in the Central-West Region of Brazil.


Location of Rio Verde in the state of Goias:




















credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=675324










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=675324










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=663392










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=663392










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=663392










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=663392










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=663392










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=663392



And those were pictures of Rio Verde...


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

wow, even the smaller cities and not so popular ones are beautiful. I like Brazil.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

luk17 said:


>


 Northeast is Brazil's poorest region


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

Tourniquet said:


> Northeast is Brazil's poorest region



Yeah, it is the less wealthy region.


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

*Montes Claros* is a city with *361,971* inhabitants in the state of *Minas Gerais*, in the Southeast Region of Brazil.


Location of Montes Claros in the state of Minas Gerais:












Starting with a night time view of the city:









credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1326367










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1326367



Now, day time views:









credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1326367










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1326367










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1326367










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1326367










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1326367










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1326367










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1515040


after a rain:








credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1515040


more being built:








credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1515040



Those were the pics of Montes Claros...


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

This is the "hidden Brazil" that is never shown in the international press!


:banana:


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice thread and really great cities! Thanks, for your photos from Brazil! :cheers:


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

Dakaro said:


> Nice thread and really great cities! Thanks, for your photos from Brazil! :cheers:



Thank you very much!

There are many other cities in the "interior do Brasil" that I want to show!!

:cheers:


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

The next city that I'm going to show is in the *North Region* of Brazil.


*Cacoal* is a city with *78,958* inhabitants in the "interior" of the state of *Rondonia*, in the North Region of Brazil.


Location of Cacoal in the state of Rondonia:




















credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=589413










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1439950










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1439950










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1439950










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1439950










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1439950










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1439950










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1439950










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1439950



Those were pics of Cacoal...


----------



## urix99 (Apr 14, 2011)

keren brazil,,good luck


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

urix99 said:


> keren brazil,,good luck



Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

*Dourados* is a city with *200,729* inhabitants in the state of *Mato Grosso do Sul*.


Location of Dourados in the state of Mato Grosso do Sul:



















credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1533183










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1429125










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1533183










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1533183










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1533183










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1429125










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1429125










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1429125









credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1429125



And those were the pics of Dourados...


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

*Governador Valadares* is a city with *263,594* inhabitants in the state of *Minas Gerais*.


Location of Governador Valadares in the state of Minas Gerais:




















credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1498860










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1372613










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1372613










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1372613










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1498860










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1498860










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1372613










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1498860










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1498860










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1498860










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1498860










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1372613










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1406708










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1406708



And those were pics of Governador Valadares...


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

*Araçatuba* is a city with *183,441* inhabitants in the state of *São Paulo*.


Location of Araçatuba in the state of São Paulo:




















credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1012529










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1012529











credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1374791










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1374791










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1374791










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1374791











credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1374791










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1374791










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1374791



Those were pics of Araçatuba...


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

*Uberlândia* is a city with *619,536* inhabitants in the state of *Minas Gerais*.


Location of Uberlândia in the state of Minas Gerais:




















credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1516839










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1516839










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1515471










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1515471










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=151547










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1515471










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=940718










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=940718










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1516839










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1532778










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1532778










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1532778











credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1532778










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1515471










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1515471


Shopping mall:









credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1515471










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1515471


Inside the shopping mall:









credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1516839



Old building:









credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1516839



Sabiá Park (urban park in Uberlândia):









credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1516839

Sabiá Park:








credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1516839











credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1532778











credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1516839










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1532778



And those were the pics of Uberlândia...


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

See?

Brazil is much more than just the coast and the state capitals!


:banana:


----------



## Ujeen (Sep 24, 2010)

Brazil is awesome ! Love this thread!


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

Ujeen said:


> Brazil is awesome ! Love this thread!



Thank you very much!

Other cities from the "interior do Brasil" to come soon!


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

*Caruaru* is a city with *314,951* inhabitants in the state of *Pernambuco*.


Location of Caruaru in the state of Pernambuco:














The city in the background is Caruaru:









credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1430592



Aerial view:









credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=936356











credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=816098










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=936356











credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=816098










credit: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ficheiro:Bairro_Maurício_de_Nassau.jpg










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=816098










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=544291










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=544291










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1230221&page=9










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=544291










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=544291










credit: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ficheiro:ShoppingDifusora_Caruaru.jpg










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1230221










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1230221










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1230221










credit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1230221


Those were pics of Caruaru...


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

No comments?


----------



## Maldonado (Oct 14, 2006)

Really like your thread! Great idea! I'm looking forward to see more.

And thanks for showing my city! kay:


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

*Colatina* is a city with *120,677* inhabitants in the state of *Espírito Santo*.


Location of Colatina in the state of Espírito Santo:













Pics:






















































































































































































source of pics: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1397654


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

Caruaru in the banner?

Cool!

:banana:


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

oh, the reality of the interior of Brazil...

will the international press visit these cities during the World Cup?


----------

